# Today wingfoot ice thickness



## shomethacrappies (Mar 26, 2009)

Off the boat ramp all locked up good 3-4 inches clear ice, not so good by ranger office big section on open water


----------



## shomethacrappies (Mar 26, 2009)

Didn't fish maybe tomorrow if anyone else want to go


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks shomethecrappies. That open area sure is larger than it was on thursday.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

How far out did you go where you had 3-4"


----------



## shomethacrappies (Mar 26, 2009)

Erieangler51 said:


> How far out did you go where you had 3-4"


Maybe 100 yrds that second pic is me looking back at shore


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Ok thanks Damon, might poke around out there today and see if I can make it to the islands. Should of put a little more on last night and should still be making it


----------



## shomethacrappies (Mar 26, 2009)

Ok I might b there by noon


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

How's she looking today fellas?!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

3.5-4.5" in between islands. Still open just off the first island to the left coming out of the ramp and also from the farthest island open water comes back towards the point and loops around towards the pavilion. Can't believe she didn't lock up last night. Winds calmer tonight so it might. Be careful if you go out and spud the whole way. Fishing sucked 2 perch 1 gill.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Erieangler51 said:


> 3.5-4.5" in between islands. Still open just off the first island to the left coming out of the ramp and also from the farthest island open water comes back towards the point and loops around towards the pavilion. Can't believe she didn't lock up last night. Winds calmer tonight so it might. Be careful if you go out and spud the whole way. Fishing sucked 2 perch 1 gill.



That's wild, especially with the single digits last night and teens today. Assumed it would have at least skimmed over by now too. Not going to be as cold later in the week. Good chance someone is going to get wet at the tourney.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I was expecting it to be locked up. Lighter winds tonight might do something but not enough by the weekend. Talked to Sean a few mins ago and if they have it they will be limiting the areas you can fish and marking off the bad areas. 


Crazy part is Springfield was wide open last week while wingfoot was partially locked and Springfield was locked tight shore to shore today on my way by. Makes no sense because Springfield is deeper than the foot.


----------



## deer killer (Jan 15, 2016)

Erieangler51 said:


> I was expecting it to be locked up. Lighter winds tonight might do something but not enough by the weekend. Talked to Sean a few mins ago and if they have it they will be limiting the areas you can fish and marking off the bad areas.
> 
> 
> Crazy part is Springfield was wide open last week while wingfoot was partially locked and Springfield was locked tight shore to shore today on my way by. Makes no sense because Springfield is deeper than the foot.


----------



## deer killer (Jan 15, 2016)

Yea went out to osp old state park people were catching fish I got a few but a lot of small fish im going to wingfoot tomorrow if anyone wants to go just let me no ill be there some time in the morning


----------



## shomethacrappies (Mar 26, 2009)

Just left the foot fished from 530-8 fish was not biting 2 small crappies ice was 4 in 5 some spots, I agree don't understand why there's open water there at all but it still is so b careful, coming off the boat ramp is all locked up clear ice


----------



## shomethacrappies (Mar 26, 2009)

Erieangler51 said:


> I was expecting it to be locked up. Lighter winds tonight might do something but not enough by the weekend. Talked to Sean a few mins ago and if they have it they will be limiting the areas you can fish and marking off the bad areas.
> 
> 
> Crazy part is Springfield was wide open last week while wingfoot was partially locked and Springfield was locked tight shore to shore today on my way by. Makes no sense because Springfield is deeper than the foot.


Erie those must have been your tracks I followed out


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

shomethacrappies said:


> Erie those must have been your tracks I followed out


If they were size 6 women's pumps you followed Justin out for sure!


----------



## shomethacrappies (Mar 26, 2009)

Fish2Win said:


> If they were size 6 women's pumps you followed Justin out for sure!


Ha ha don't do him like that


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Fish to win speaks the truth I saw Justin in heels multiple times esp the sparkle ones


----------



## BIG JOHNSON (Aug 31, 2005)

KPI said:


> Fish to win speaks the truth I saw Justin in heels multiple times esp the sparkle ones


I hear he got em from my buddy Kenny.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Don't make me post the speedo pic Kenny. That will speak the truth you'll never have a person to go with you


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

KPI said:


> Fish to win speaks the truth I saw Justin in heels multiple times esp the sparkle ones



I thought he only wore them at Nimisila!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

You guys got it all wrong. Size 6 that's gotta be Lovin life









Here's a picture of him floating around the Internet from Nimi last year. Have fun carrying that on your shoulder this is season Sean. Just watch out for his fishing "rod" when u pick him up


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

KPI said:


> Fish to win speaks the truth I saw Justin in heels multiple times esp the sparkle ones












Found Kenny with his lucky fishing hat!!! And I wear the sparkly boots??? lol


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Happy birthday Kenny...


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Was his daughters birthday hat so he says


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

That open water lock up last night?


----------



## RJM80 (Oct 5, 2014)

Drove by this morning. 3 guys fishing in between the islands. Still open water in the same areas but it looked to be less than yesterday. Cant believe its not freezing with the temps. Wind must really be keeping it open


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Just got back from checking. More open than saturday. Open water starting at the dog park along the shore to the point. Then extends out to the island. It also goes around the point follows the shore and almost to the hanger shore. One guy a couple hundred yards out of the north ramp. There is also a small patch of open water off the big Island SE side. Majority of the lake is not accessible.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

fishingful said:


> Just got back from checking. More open than saturday. Open water starting at the dog park along the shore to the point. Then extends out to the island. It also goes around the point follows the shore and almost to the hanger shore. One guy a couple hundred yards out of the north ramp. There is also a small patch of open water off the big Island SE side. Majority of the lake is not accessible.



Wow. That is incredible with the temps we’ve had the last couple nights and days. Wouldn’t have believed it without seeing the photos. It has gotten bigger than shomethecrappies' photos from Sunday. Don’t see how they could still have the tourney this weekend.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Yea I didn't believe it either. Was disapointed. Never have seen this lake freeze this way. There is no good acces from the eastern shore


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

The wind is eating the ice.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It's been a strange start to the ice season to say the least.


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

Not good,I was really hoping to fish this weekend.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

wis2ohio said:


> Not good,I was really hoping to fish this weekend.


Tourney will be a go!! We'll have to go out of the boat ramp and have boundaries set up!!


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

I have never fished this lake where is the bait shop and location we will be launching from?


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Closest bait shop would be Mogadore bait and tackle. Ramp will be the boat ramp off waterloo.


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks. Sure hope they will be open to get bait


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm not sure on their hours right now. I'd call and find out.


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

so what are the good areas to fish on this lake?


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

At this point with open water it's going to be where they regulate you to fish.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I can't get to most of my spots. Depends on where they put the boundary


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Any way we could know Saturday evening where they are marking off? Also, how are they gonna mark off?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

fishingful said:


> Yea I didn't believe it either. Was disapointed. Never have seen this lake freeze this way. There is no good acces from the eastern shore


I know this is a Wft thread but I noticed the same thing going on at narrow sections of open water on Mogadore in several places west of Rt 43. Very strange, never saw this in many years of ice fishing local lakes. These areas will be treacherous if(when) they finally skim over. Use the spud bars!


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Any way we could know Saturday evening where they are marking off? Also, how are they gonna mark off?



i would post on IFO and see what Nate says


----------

